# Any planned outing on Good Friday in Perth?



## GrumpySmurf (Oct 25, 2008)

Just wondering if any experienced yakkers are planning a trip on Good Friday and would be happy for total newbies to join?


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep an eye on this forum (based in WA) for trip reports. That's where we seem to post up-coming trips most often.

It's not looking too good at the moment though. Strong winds all morning but dropping off in the evening. Maybe someone will be going out in the arvo, but it won't be me. 

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

Friday has been mentioned at woodies , and at the moment Saturday looks better, same spot.
All welcome
All regulatory safety gear is required
Abner
Bob


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Mate, I'll be in Perth for the next week, so expect 20knot plus winds, rains and other miserable weather.


----------

